# Biting at air?



## SoCalGal (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello all,

We adopted our young cockatiel (about 2, if her bracelet was correct) from the animal rescue some months ago. She has checked out fine and has been a happy and healthy bird. However, occasionally she will appear to be biting at the air, almost as if she is trying to catch an insect (none that we can see). She extends her neck and appears to be looking up, does not seem upset in any way, and we can distract her.

Thoughts?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

She is probably adjusting her crop. This is a normal behavior unless she's doing it excessively, or seems distressed by it.


----------



## bubbleslove (May 27, 2012)

My Tiel does the same. Then I copy him and he continues. Kind of cute

He is adjusting his crop. Sometimes afterwards he will make a big poo. 

Nothing to worry about


----------

